

This is Sun's Last Week on Earth - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2009/07/13/The-Sun-Slowly-Sets.aspx
Sun Microsystems will officially become part of Oracle on Friday, barring a miracle. Heads will roll.
======
jacquesm
I wished sun would have set MySQL free before going up in to the great
almighty Oracle.

------
VonGuard
All wait for Drizzle.

